

Chameleon: browser fingerprinting protection for everybody - sdeframond
https://github.com/ghostwords/chameleon

======
edeirme
Can't you get fingerprinted solely by the use of chrome extensions? For
example by using 5 specific extensions let's say Pocket, Google Dictionary,
Adblock, xxx and Chameleon can't get fingerprinted by that? Does this
extension offers some kind of protection against that?

~~~
ghostwords
General-purpose Chrome extension enumeration[1] should have been fixed some
time ago, maybe here: [http://crbug.com/45876](http://crbug.com/45876)

There are still issues with fingerprinting based on specific attributes of a
particular extension (for example: [2]), however.

1: [http://www.skeletonscribe.net/2011/07/sparse-bruteforce-
addo...](http://www.skeletonscribe.net/2011/07/sparse-bruteforce-addon-
scanner.html)

2: [http://blog.securitee.org/?p=277](http://blog.securitee.org/?p=277)

------
nnnnni
"for everybody as long as you're using Chrome or Chromium" (or perhaps another
browser that accepts Chrome extensions)

~~~
ghostwords
Hi, Chameleon dev here. "Browser fingerprinting protection for everybody" is
Chameleon's mission statement, not a description of present state (which is
dev-only, not even beta software). Sorry for the confusion.

